# Crayfish: Red Clarkii giving birth



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Got these (Procambarus Clarkii sp. "Red") two months ago and it's so cool to see the babies coming out....

Can you see the individual babies?




and the babies that had enough under mom's belly...


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

So cool, are these the Crays that are only a few short inches? and dont get large. Im looking for something interesting to scavange on the bottom of my 180. I have corycats so i dont want to harm them.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> So cool, are these the Crays that are only a few short inches? and dont get large. Im looking for something interesting to scavange on the bottom of my 180. I have corycats so i dont want to harm them.


No, these grow to 4"+ ;-) You'd be looking for CPO (Mexican Dwarf Crayfish) or the blue variation (name escapes me)

The one in the picture looks like this...


----------

